# (ENN) The Quick Start Rules Set for Mutant Epoch RPG Is Here!



## tgmoore (Dec 18, 2016)

Mutant Epoch is a such a great game. A beautifully illustrated blend of gonzo post apocolyptic tropes, randomly generated for good measure. It has become my groups new favorite.


----------

